# finding dead deer



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I live in ohio county wv,3 years ago my brother could smell something dead in the hollow behind his house.what he found was 15 dead deer all along a small creek,no marks on them.this was summer and thought that some type of parasite got in there nose and killed them.was said after a frost that this treat was over for the year.we could see that the deer heard was drasticlly smaller.this year while hunting rabbit i am finding dead deer all over the area,was thinking that the coyote was to blame.now in the past week my nephew and his buddies are finding and getting reports of dead deer in there yards,no marks on them.it's not the summer parasite,its not the coyote,no gun shot,not a road kill.what are your thoughts. thanks.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you make a call to ODNR????


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Ohio co has been way over populated with deer for years.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TomC said:


> Did you make a call to ODNR????


Probably WVDNR would be a better choice.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

If it was summer & near water more than likely ehd


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

oops lol well wvdnr


----------

